
Ask HN: What tech companies are most like grad school? - jnbiche
Very subjective, but at which companies is work closest to a grad school experience?<p>Things like some or all of the following (and perhaps other characteristics I&#x27;m neglecting):<p>* have the &quot;feel&quot; of a college campus<p>* deal with math- and CS-heavy projects<p>* promote continuing education<p>* collaborate with academia
======
GFK_of_xmaspast
The thing about being a graduate student is they work you like a dog and pay
you peanuts, it's not a kind of environment I have any desire to go back to.

~~~
indubitably
I'd rather know which company is _least_ like grad school, because this.

------
temporary_art
I've heard great things about Two Sigma, they sell themselves as having a very
academic environment (lots of PhDs, tech talks, etc.).

~~~
RhysU
I started there a few months back having just finished graduate school. I
wouldn't call it 1:1 with graduate school. I like it far better, and I enjoyed
graduate school.

~~~
jnbiche
Can you share what interviews are like for positions like data analysis or
data visualization? Algorithm heavy? Will studying for a Google-style
interview leave me adequately prepped?

------
gamechangr
Obviously...Google. You should think about including (not Google) in your
title.

~~~
fsk
As a recent grad working at Google, it's probably a lot like being a janitor
at NASA. Some really cool stuff is going on there, but you're still just a
janitor.

Google has a couple interesting projects, but most people are doing the grunt
work associated with keeping a large corporation running.

